# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фотографический словарь

## Mouse

Наткнулся в сети на фотографический словарь 
*Часть I:* 
ВСПЫШКА - неожиданная агрессивная эмоция, во время которой фотограф обычно кидается штативами в людей.ФОТОМОДЕЛЬ - игрушечный фотоаппарат из дерева, на котором тренируются маленькие фотографы.НЮ - возглас фотографа при виде маленьких сисек. "ню, а где сиськи?"ФОТОМЫЛЬНИЦА - ёмкость, откуда фотографы пьют водку.ЗЕРКАЛКА - болезнь толстых фотографов.ФОТОКАМЕРА - камера в СИЗО, в которой сидят только фотографы. Самая переполненная камера, так как фотографы у нас сейчас на каждому углу.ДИАФРАГМА - орган, которым фотограф икает.РЕЗКОСТЬ - грубость фотографа по отношении к окружающим.ФОТОХУДОЖНИК - фотограф, который не умеет снимать и поэтому рисует фотографии в фотошопе.ФОТОЛЮБИТЕЛЬ - извращенец, который занимается сексом с фотоаппаратами.НИКОН - фото-патриарх, который привнес раскол в фотографическую церковь, разделив фотографов на две части: никонистов и канонистов.КАНОН - истинный закон, которому следуют фотографы не последовавшие за патриархом Никоном.ЛЕЙКА - то, чем поливают цветы на грядке фотографы-нонконформисты, которым срать на Никона и каноны.ГОРИЗОНТ - ситуация, когда осветительная лампочка подожгла зонт.ГОРИЗОНТ ЗАВАЛЕН - единственно верный комментарий к любой фотографии.ФОТОГРАФИРОВАТЬ ХЕРНЮ - снимать исключительно обнажённые мужские гениталииГЛАМУРНЫЙ ФОТОГРАФ - человек, который слишком хорошо одет, чтобы снимать какашки.БАЛАНС БЕЛОГО - соотношение количества кокаина в левой и в правой ноздрях гламурного фотографа.ЗЕРНО - подножный корм, которым питается небогатый фотограф. Не чёрная икра.ЗЕРНИСТОСТЬ - свойство икры, которую едят успешные фотографы.СВЕТОТЕНЬ - способность фотографа переходить на тёмную сторону силы и в сумрак.КАДРИРОВАНИЕ - процесс съёмок симпатичных девушек с условием "принт фор фак".ВИНЬЕТИРОВАНИЕ - связанный с условиями кадрирования термин, ошибочно написанное французское слово. Первая буква должна быть "М".

----------


## Mouse

*Часть II:*
БЛИК - фотографическое ругательство вроде "бл@дь", которым фотограф называет моделей, когда они моргают.ГИСТОГРАММА - непонятный термин, которым фотографы запугивают друг друга, но сами не знают, что это."ОБЪЕКТИВ - половой член фотографа, которыми они любят мерятся. Чем толще и длиннее объектив, тем профессиональнее фотограф.ОБЪЕКТИВНАЯ РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ - мир в котором живёт фотограф, думающий только о своём объективе и хороших кадрах.КАДРЫ - женщины, которых кадрит фотограф. Этих женщин фотограф не е#ёт, а только фотографирует своим большим объективом.ЦИФРА - рабочий инструмент современного фотографа, в который он вкручивает свой объектив, чтобы снимать им кадры.ПЛЁНКА - налёт, которым покрывается старый фотограф, на плёнку клеются кадры. У современных фотографов плёнка уже не в моде. Они переходят на цифру.ПРОЯВКА ПЛЁНКИ - фотограф собирает своих коллег, тоже фотографов и являет им свою плёнку с кадрами, а те с видом знатоков качают головами и делают замечания.ДИАФРАГМА - орган, которым фотограф икает. Тут, как видно из вступления, есть несколько смысловВЫДЕРЖКА - способность фотографа остаться спокойным и не вые#ать кадры.РЕЗКОСТЬ - грубость фотографа по отношении к окружающим.ШТАТИВ - палка, на которую пьяный фотограф ставит свой рабочий инструмент, когда руки уже не держат.ФОКУС - трюк фотографа, когда он снимает кадры без объектива и вспышки.ФОТОМОДЕЛЬ - игрушечный фотоаппарат из дерева, на котором тренируются маленькие фотографы.НАВОДИТЬСЯ - напиваться водкой (фотографич.)РАКУРС - взгляд фотографа, вставшего раком, на мир.ФОТОСЕССИЯ - зачётная неделя фотографов, когда им даются кадры.РЫБИЙ ГЛАЗ - глаз очень пьяного фотографа.ЭФФЕКТ КРАСНЫХ ГЛАЗ – утренний бодун фотографа после фотосессий, сопровождается опухшим лицом и страшным сушняком.ЭКСПОЗИЦИЯ - поза, которую неожиданно для себя принимает модель, потому что фотограф прое#ал выдержку и дал волю своему объективуФОНЫ - здоровые тряпки на заднем плане, об которые фотографы любят вытирать свои объективы после фотосесий.ФОН ЗАМЫЛЕН - запачканные чем-то фоны после экспозиций.СВЕТОФИЛЬТР - модель Светлана, которая даёт только некоторым фотографам после съёмки, а другим не даёт.ПЕРЕДЕРЖАТЬ - держать объектив в кадре так долго, что могут появиться дети.

----------


## zaraki

Улыбнуло)

----------

